# Ocqueoc River Mouth



## jmckeon

where exactly is this place at just wondering also is there alot of decent fishing in there


----------



## steelieagw81

where your pointer and middle finger come together


----------



## dynodog

steelieagw81 said:


> yes he has cause when I was up there on foot and him watching me one drifted by, and a guy on a one man pontoon, we shall see what happens tomorrow.


did you go out? any luck?

Dave


----------

